# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Alles "Herz" oder was?

## Joseph

Wie ich glaube, werden in allen Sprachen bestimmte Charaktereigenschaften mit Organen in Verbindung gebracht. Wir sagen z.B. ‚er ist ein cholerischer Mensch’ , ‚chole’ heißt griech. „Galle“; oder wir sagen: „er hat einen Spleen“, engl. heißt ‚spleen’  ‚Milz’. Es gibt auch "hysterisch" von griech. hystéra = Gebärmutter. Oder ‚er ist herzlos’, d.h. er kennt kein Erbarmen, er ist mitleidlos, was bedeutet, dass man zu Zeiten, als der Ausdruck entstand, annahm, das Mitleid sei beim Menschen im Herzen lokalisiert.

Ähnliche Konzepte finden sich im Thai bei ?? (etwa: djai), was meist mit Herz übersetzt wird, aber oft eher einen bestimmten Charakter, eine bestimmte Anlage im Menschen meint, manchmal ist die Grundbedeutung noch weiter abgeschwächt und beinhaltet nur „Meinung“ eines Menschen. 

Für das biologische Herz muss man im Thai ????? (etwa: huadjai) sagen.

Dass das wirkliche Herz im engeren Sinne gemeint ist, merkt man bei folgenden Ausdrücken:
??????? (etwa: gamlangdjai) wörtlich ‚Kraft des Herzens’ => Mut
?????? (etwa: djeppdjai) wörtlich ‚es schmerzt das Herz’ => sich (innerlich) verletzt fühlen
???? (etwa: dtockdjai), wörtlich ‚es fällt das Herz’ => erschrocken sein
?????? (etwa: ssi-e-djai), wörtlich ‚es geht das herz Kaputt’ => traurig sein

?? (djai) eher in der Bedeutung „Charakter“ oder „menschliche Eigenschaften“  findet sich in unzähligen Ausdrücken, z.B. 
?????? (etwa: djaioon) =  nachgiebig
???? (etwa: djaidamm) = herzlos, hartherzig ?????? (etwa: djaiglah) = kühn, mutig
??????? (etwa:djaigwaang) = großzügig, großmütig
?????? (etwa: djaikääb) = engstirnig

?? (djai) eher in der Bedeutung „Meinung“ 
????????? (etwa: bpli-endjai) = seine Meinung ändern
?????? (etwa: dtangdjai) = beabsichtigen (wörtlich‚die Meinung aufstellen’)
????? (etwa: näähdjai) = sicher sein, dass… (wörtlich ‚fester Meinung sein’)

Nicht verschweigen möchte ich, dass es auch Ausdrücke gibt, die weder ‚Herz’ noch ‚Charakter, menschliche Eigenschaften’ noch ‚Meinung’ beinhalten. Z.B.:
????? (etwa: haaidjai) = atmen

Dann gibt es noch ????? (etwa: duangdjai) = Liebling

Joseph

----------


## odd

Auch hier ein paar Woerter, Anregungen, Tips und diesmal eine Verbesserung.

Das Wort ??  ist dem Wort ??????? (Apparat, Werkzeug, Motor, Maschine etc) charakteristisch aehnlich. ??  wuerde ich sowohl als Herz alsauch Symthome, die durch das Herz ausgeloest werden wiedergeben.


Was mir sehr gut an Josephs Ausfuehrung gefaellt; es wird nicht nur Wort 1:1 uebersetzt, sondern auch gewisse Hilfen zum Verstaendnis gegeben.

Beispiel
???? Dtok = fallen und dschai = Herz. Denke hier an ????? Namdtok = Wasser faellt herab. In diesem Fall Herz (Blut) faellt ab.

Hatte aber hier ein paar wichtige Woerter vermisst, welche  die meisten kennen, aber dennoch nicht fehlen sollte. 
??????dschai yen, oder auch ruhig Blut (kuehles Herz)
???? diidschai = erfreut, gluecklich, froh usw.
???? dschaidii = gutherzig, freundlich

Joseph einen Fehler hattest reingebracht. ??????  ein Sara ? zuviel.
?????? wuerde ich (wohl ein Streitobjekt) eher mit S*IA*dschai wiedergeben.

_Dass die Thais das Wort Dam wiedermals als mit schlechte Eigenschaft betrachten, wurde hier wieder bewiesen._



Ich versuche immer meine eigene Regeln zum erlernen zu finden. Hier bin ich etwas ratlsos evtl. kann @Joseph helfen. Wann verwende ich ??  am Wortanfang, wann am Wortende?

----------


## Joseph

Hallo odd,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Bin immer froh, wenn es Reaktionen gibt...

1) Klar, Du hast natürlich Recht, ??? schreibt man mit einem Sara ?, nicht mit zweien. Leider ist die Frist zum Editieren verstrichen...
2) Ja, es fehlen viele Begriffe mit 'djai' in meiner Zusammenstellung, darunter auch sehr wichtige... Und die von Dir aufgeführten Beispiele sind wirklich sehr häufig und wichtig...Aber ich habe mir, eingedenk der Worte von guenny betr. "Entmutigung beim Thailernen", gedacht, weniger sei vielleicht mehr...
3) betr. Regel, wann 'djai' vorn und wann es hinten steht, kann ich im Moment leider auch nicht beantworten...werde aber versuchen, eine Regel rauszufinden und, falls ich eine finde, hier posten...  

Grüße nach Thailand....

Joseph

----------

